# Xbox live membership



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

This thread pops up once in a while so as always....
Where's the cheapest I normally get the 12+ x amount months type deals 

Let the ps3 bum fairys stick there 2p on seen as they don't pay  haha


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> This thread pops up once in a while so as always....
> Where's the cheapest I normally get the 12+ x amount months type deals
> 
> Let the ps3 bum fairys stick there 2p on seen as they don't pay  haha


I used to buy from some website (cant remember the name) but they closed down. Then i got it from ebay, which worked out the cheapest. However the last time I renewed it, I got it from Amazon £29.97 for 12months I think, not a bad deal really.

If anyone knows anywhere cheaper for XBL or MS Points id be interested, as I need some points :thumb:

HotUKDeals sometimes produces some bargains :thumb:


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

let your membership run out xbox normally give you a good deal to get you back on


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Asda is pretty cheap :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i use ebay , about 25 quid and you get code emailed almost instantly. However sometimes the deals on the dashboard are excellent


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

jimbob800 said:


> let your membership run out xbox normally give you a good deal to get you back on


This... in the last month u will see all sorts of deals on the dashboard


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

What are Microsoft like for automatically renewing gold after using one of their offers? I'm using a months trial ATM but will most likely renew if an offer pops up. I just don't want them taking the money for the normal amount when it runs out.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

well the offical run out date is tomorrow but this morning the dashboard wanted 39.99 !!!! so ill hold out check later tonight then tomorrow an see if not ill check out some other places.

cheers for the above so far


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

mine expired a few weeks ago , however im still on gold and just get reminders lol , I keep looking for the best deal (usually get free points or games on dash deals) , failing that ill buy from ebay soon


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Asda is pretty cheap :thumb:


£29.97 at asda at the minute , mate just picked up two for him and his lad.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Make sure you turn auto renewal off. I got conned. Declined the prompt for renewal went on xboxlive.com to change my settings and they already updated my gold account.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Best price I found recently was £32 for 12 months iirc sent by email found on google. Price has gone up on ebay and couldnt find 1 sent by email I paid 26 for 13 months the year before last and 30 last year.


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Last time i gave them a call said i needed to cancel my auto renewal, got 12months for £20. Its a free phone number so doesnt hurt to call.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

joe93 said:


> Last time i gave them a call said i needed to cancel my auto renewal, got 12months for £20. Its a free phone number so doesnt hurt to call.


When I called them, you got a discount based upon the number of years you'd had your XBL account. However, after youve used your "discount" they reset it, so in other words if you rang again next year they wouldnt give you the same deal or atleast thats the impression I got :thumb:


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

GR33N said:


> When I called them, you got a discount based upon the number of years you'd had your XBL account. However, after youve used your "discount" they reset it, so in other words if you rang again next year they wouldnt give you the same deal or atleast thats the impression I got :thumb:


I'd only had 1month before i got my 12month and it was a £1 dashboard special when i got my xbox!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

joe93 said:


> I'd only had 1month before i got my 12month and it was a £1 dashboard special when i got my xbox!


I bought about 5 of them, i was so happy with myself :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I normally just buy it from game for £40 
But every new game I have bought seems to come with 3 months free, so I add that on.
Now I have about 18months left and only paid for 12 and that was well over a 6 months ago


----------



## Matttrance28 (Mar 20, 2012)

I let mine run out for a couple of months, then got an offer for £2 for 2 months, and then after that offer period is used there's another offer, which I'm yet to do as I'm still in the 2 months for £2


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

i had an offer on my dashboard for £15.99 for 6 months


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I got another 3 months free the other day.


----------

